# Research Study - trial of hormone called Kisspeptin.



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Research study: The use of the hormone kisspeptin in IVF treatment

We are currently conducting a trial on the use of a hormone called 'kisspeptin' in IVF treatment in women at risk of the ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome (OHSS). The study will investigate whether kisspeptin can more safely stimulate egg maturation in IVF therapy at Hammersmith Hospital IVF unit in London. Research cycles will be funded and participation does not affect eligibility for future NHS care.

In order to take part you need to have:
Age 18-34 years
BMI 18-29 kg/m2
No more than one previous IVF treatment cycle
Both ovaries intact
Normal Blood tests
Serum AMH>40pmol/L or Antral Follicle Count on Ultrasound >23

Please email [email protected] for further information,

Thank you,
Professor Waljit Dhillo and Mr Geoff Trew


----------

